# COPPER 4 PASS



## kchamber78

If any of you want to hit up Copper... I didn't use my four pass this year at all.. Breck was the mountain of choice all year... if interested check out Ebay Item number: 6617661105 or if you want to swap... I'm in the market for some new fly fishing gear...

Thanks!
shoot me an email at [email protected]

I'll be in Santa Fe for a few days, but should be able to get back to you ASAP!


----------

